# Are you worried you might, with time, grow out of your fursona/character?



## dragonofdestiny (Jul 17, 2020)

Are you worried you might, with time, grow out of your fursona/character?​
Now, obviously, everyone happens to grow out of some of their hobbies, though in this particular case I am not thinking of a light, fleeting interest; not to be an elitist, but I feel like this question should mainly be directed to those who feel some kind of closer bond with the character/s they have created.

From my previous post, and this one, one could come to a quick conclusion that I am utterly fascinated by the idea of creating and endlessly carving an extension of oneself (to put it creatively); and you could not be closer to the truth. When I find myself looking for a question to ask, it almost always comes down to the topic of fursonas, my most prevalent preoccupation.

If you, the reader, are keen to answer the question, I'd also like to inquire into just how close you feel you are to your character.

*I'll go into a little more detail with my own example:*
For me, my two characters act as my role models and guides, to some extent. I'm aware that their personalities are far from perfect, but their example gives me something to head for and helps me break out of my comfort zone and try something new. ...it's complicated and I am not so keen on discussing this topic myself, hypocritically enough.

As much as their company gives me no harm, and makes everyday life more interesting, I imagine time and other priorities will put paid to this endeavour, even as a fairly mature adult. I feel like it would truly be a shame to abandon something so inspiring for me, something with such deep roots within my past. An outlook like this kind of scares me, how I would become just another shallow human, though I feel like a different meaningful goal would take its place instead.

It’s confusing for me, which is exactly why I would like to hear from others, to see their insights.

And remember: no answer is wrong ^^


----------



## Magicka~ (Jul 17, 2020)

In a way, yes. Though it's primarily because of the social anxiety brought by how society in general sees the furry community, which I don't want to admit (I'm generally a very open-minded person that ignores pressure brought from stereotypes). In my experience, there aren't very many well-known business models or celebrities known to have fursonas, which indirectly makes me question if having a fursona as a "grown adult" is okay. Now if having a fursona was more mainstream around my community, I'd feel a lot more comfortable about the fact that I have a fursona.

Another struggle I find with having fursonas is due to changes with the real-world me, not just physical, but changes regarding personality, culture, orientations, etc. There have been points in life where I've re-created my fursona from scratch due to such discrepancies, but it's not as bad as an obstacle for me to stop creating sonas for.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 17, 2020)

I grew into this character, I have no doubt I'll grow out of her later.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2020)

My persona is based on me and my life experiences, so I don't really have that problem, but I love my other OC's.  I feel like I can understand where you're coming from. 
Unless I'm misinterpreting something- if I'm completely off then by all means just ignore anything I've said, but I feel like this is one of the "if you love them, let them go" situations. 

I didn't have a whole lot of role models to look up to as I got older, nor did I have many reliable friends, so I created them for myself. 
A true role model would want you to let go if it meant blooming and succeeding/attaining the ultimate happiness that life has to offer you. At least, for me.
At the same time it is heart wrenching and it feels like betrayal for ever thinking you could move on from something like that. All of the time you've invested into development and 'conversation' becomes the equivalent of unfriending someone you've known for that majority of your life. All of that is erased. Gone. The idea of reforming the same connection with a new, complete stranger can seem hopeless/pointless. How could anyone compare? 

I don't believe you should feel the need to drop it completely. If you need to switch priorities for the next while, or decide to attend a convention once a year instead of 5, I say it's just as good. 
Instead of having sleepovers and get-togethers 5 days of the week, you could have one visit bi-weekly? Just revisit the passion again when the mood is right! 

But if you truly think you will be happier without it (and hopefully not out of peer pressure) then I think you will be okay, should the time ever come. You would have done enough growing by then to know!


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jul 18, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> My persona is based on me and my life experiences, so I don't really have that problem, but I love my other OC's.  I feel like I can understand where you're coming from.
> Unless I'm misinterpreting something- if I'm completely off then by all means just ignore anything I've said, but I feel like this is one of the "if you love them, let them go" situations.
> 
> I didn't have a whole lot of role models to look up to as I got older, nor did I have many reliable friends, so I created them for myself.
> ...



Ignoring your comment would be a crime, it's great to see you not disappoint.

Your point of view is one I haven't even remotely thought about yet, and it makes a lot of sense why I'm so troubled.

I'm not afraid of burn-out related to this interest; very early on as I was still developing in the fandom, it's something I thought would eventually happen, though seeing just how important my characters are to me now I don't think I can simply grow tired of them anymore. 

One very important thing I failed to mention is that the moment in which I stop making use of their company is when I grow enough to a point where my own abilities surpass theirs, which is actually what I am heading for.
Makes me want to stop improving my psyche, though that would be cowardly, wouldn't it? ^^

Thanks for making my head clear.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 18, 2020)

It's possible I suppose, but I've had Cutter Cat for about 12 years now.  I doubt I'll ever outgrow him.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 18, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> 1.  Are you worried you might, with time, grow out of your fursona/character?
> 2. I'd also like to inquire into just how close you feel you are to your character?



1. No, I'm not worried. There are no indications pointing towards me and my character parting ways, or me replacing him with a different one. I've put a great deal of time and effort into him - more on that in the second answer, and I don't see any scenario in which I'll grow out of liking him. Maybe in time it will happen, as all things in life come to an end, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

2. My fursona isn't based on me, but rather, what I look for in a friend. However, as I mentioned in another thread - my fursona also represents something I cannot have. I live in a place where LGBT freedom does not exist. Everything about my 'sona helps me to, in a sense, cope with that. The way he looks, the way his life has progressed, his personality, the stories I have written for him... everything about him is important to me. When I commission art of him, I want everything to be perfect. Maybe I'm terrible to work with, maybe the artists appreciate how much I care for him - I don't know. It isn't the same with the other characters I have. I like all of them, sure, but I don't plan them so meticulously.

To me, Rimna is the friend I cannot have. He is my idea of freedom. 


And because of all of this, I don't think I'll grow out of my fursona.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 19, 2020)

No, my fursona has changed a bit over time, but she is essentially the same in temperament.


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 19, 2020)

No. I had not even had the thought. I'll qualify the following by saying this first: I do not feel as if there are multiple personalities running around my brain; only one, well integrated person. That said, I sometimes find it useful to draw back from the day-to-day human that I am and look at a situation from a non-human point of view; from one that has the luxury of living outside purely human concerns. I find that comforting at times. It can help reduce the stresses of my immediate existence. I feel that, ultimately, this gives me a better outlook on this life I lead. I do not expect to lose this 'person'.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 19, 2020)

I did, but at the same time I learnt to accept Jackpot now and that he is more who I am, personality wise, and just in general.
But I am still thankful for the experiences I had with my previous fursonas.

In otherwords, despite having a fursona who was meant to be someone who used masks to hide himself, I have long since removed my masks and more openly revealed who I am; not caring if people hate/dislike me for the change and at the same time standing up to myself against those who aren't my friends and life as a whole.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 19, 2020)

Never actually thought about it before. But he is a representation of myself. I've changed a lot over the years.

If that happens, then so be it.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 19, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> Are you worried you might, with time, grow out of your fursona/character?
> I'd also like to inquire into just how close you feel you are to your character.



I was worried a lot about growing out of/losing connection with my previous fursona until the day came that I just lost the attachment to him. I went from looking at him and having strong, positive feelings to just, "meh." I wasn't worried anymore because I made a new one prior to this that just ended up completely stealing the spotlight. I realized then that if I lose the connection to my fursona, it will simply be replaced by another one that better suits my interests. The thought of abandoning something so broad and limitless such as the concept of character creation and anthropomorphism seems unrealistic to what I would ever do. It is an interest I'll always be able to play with and expand upon.

As far as how close to I feel to Dusty, well, a lot. My previous fursona was just an extension of me, and as I was typing that Dusty is nothing like me, I just realized something. He is yet another extension of me. Even though I don't like to drink, smoke, or eat bugs like he does, or is into women like he is, I realized that how socially isolated and strange he is reminds me of myself, and I ended up creating a character that *is* like me, but cool and edgy, and is something I find attractive. Now he isn't antisocial or misanthropic. He chooses to isolate himself to save himself from conflict and being hurt. He is open to being loved and loving others.

*Edit*: I just wanna say that it's nice to see another person with as much of an interest in fursonas as I have.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 19, 2020)

Not a chance...if anything I'm bonding more as I understand myself, since my "character" is basically me.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jul 21, 2020)

I fail to see what the problem would be. Perhaps I'm missing your issue, but I don't see the harm.* It's not really any different, in my mind, than growing away from a friend. People change, they grow and have different needs, and growing away from a fursona would just be a manifestation of that. Just because you don't identify with that fursona anymore doesn't make it any less a part of you or your history. 

---
*Though, I suppose it would suck to spend $3k on a fursuit then decide you didn't like that character anymore, but that's not quite what you're getting at.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jul 21, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I fail to see what the problem would be. Perhaps I'm missing your issue, but I don't see the harm.* It's not really any different, in my mind, than growing away from a friend. People change, they grow and have different needs, and growing away from a fursona would just be a manifestation of that. Just because you don't identify with that fursona anymore doesn't make it any less a part of you or your history.
> 
> ---
> *Though, I suppose it would suck to spend $3k on a fursuit then decide you didn't like that character anymore, but that's not quite what you're getting at.



Losing the enjoyment of someone's company isn't that pleasurable. I've experienced that with friends, everyone has.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 21, 2020)

"Are you worried you might, with time, grow out of your fursona/character?"

Fuck no! I've had my fursona since 2008. He has been around for so long, he's become part of my identity. It will be a very long time before I ever outgrow him. I wear the name alone like a badge of honor!


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jul 21, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> Losing the enjoyment of someone's company isn't that pleasurable. I've experienced that with friends, everyone has.



That's the thing - it happens, it's just a fact of life. If I lived in fear of growing away from friends, I'd never make friends. The reality is I don't fear growing away from my fursona, or the community, because that's just life. I can't change, so there's no point in fearing it. 

I mean, what are you afraid of with growing away? Like why do you fear it?


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 21, 2020)

Not really.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jul 22, 2020)

No. I haven't really done much with her other than designing her physical appearance, and even that was partially out of perceived obligation. I'm happy with how her design turned out, but her character is virtually nonexistent. Because of her design, though, I'd probably repurpose her for something else if I were to potentially get bored of the furry thing.


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jul 22, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> That's the thing - it happens, it's just a fact of life. If I lived in fear of growing away from friends, I'd never make friends. The reality is I don't fear growing away from my fursona, or the community, because that's just life. I can't change, so there's no point in fearing it.
> 
> I mean, what are you afraid of with growing away? Like why do you fear it?



I am aware that growing away from someone is customary in life, I can deal with an immutable fact. Sorry, but, as much as I'm surprised to say it, I'm at a loss for words describing my own feelings. I can't really tell more besides what I've already told, as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Kony-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

If you ask me, definitely. I change, I get different interests and work in new ways. My first character might not vibe with my current self. You can, however, change that character. Make it represent the current you, both visually and personality-wise. Or, look for something new. Perhaps at first, you related to that of a fox, but after a while it might be something more like a bunny.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 23, 2020)

Well I'm hoping that I can grow a following with my character so that even if I grow out of this character others will remember his story and hopefully want to turn him into a movie or a cartoon series for adults one day. Hell maybe Asia would want to have Darius Nack on their television screens.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jul 24, 2020)

If I were to count species, then I've gone through so many things that it really doesn't matter anymore what I am in terms of species. Lately I've been drawing myself as some sort of snake or eastern dragon, simple because I can't figure out what I really want to be species wise. 

However, if I were to look at the _character _of my fursona, he's evolved very slowly over time. Most of the color scheme from when he was first made are still the same save for less wild-bright blue hair. He used to be more lean before going with the stout body shape. The hair was always long, but was put into the ponytail because it made for a nice silhouette. He was originally much more hot-headed before I toned him down to be more a level-headed individual. All those things happened over the span of nearly 10 years. 

While I may outgrow/get tired of a species, the alter-ego itself seems to grow with me.


----------



## rxbbits (Jul 25, 2020)

I did out grow mine! I made her when I was like 12 before i even really knew what the furry community was so i didn't really know what a fursona was and since she was my main character she just became the character i used to represent myself. I did give her more of my own traits as I grew older and had her represent me more and more, but as I've progressed beyond my teenage years I'm just such a vastly different person it's hard to fully have her be me. I've made new sonas in the past but always come back to her, but now I've created a completely new one and it was more of a conscious decision to not have my old one represent me anymore, and at this point it would feel kind of wrong to use her tbh. 

But just because I outgrew my old sona doesn't mean I don't still use it or draw it, it's more that she has become a character to me, who shares some of my traits just like all characters do, I just wouldn't use her to represent me/ as a 'persona' anymore. So it isn't really the end of the world to outgrow a sona, I don't think, they can still represent who you were in the past and they can still be a character that means a lot to you?


----------



## Kinare (Jul 25, 2020)

Worried? Nah.

Do I think it's possible? Sure. It isn't unusual for me to change characters that represent me, so I could eventually change to something else.

Initially it was human character styled after a character I liked from an anime (I used to be quite the weeb back in the day). After that came another character, not styled after any existing characters in existence but more of a dark version of myself. I still go to that one from time to time. Then there were a few small ones here and there that didn't really stick for more than the brief time they were needed. Now I've got Toger and I think for the foreseeable future she'll stick around as my main representative character.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 25, 2020)

My OCs grew out of me, in order to RP more perfectly. Now, I grew up on them that I have developed on my certain aspects more than before, in both positive and negative ways...


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

What a great question! No, honestly, because Zehlua is basically me. I chose the same colour fur as my hair, and I made him simple in design so he can wear clothes. When I age, so will he! I imagine he'll get a wizard staff to walk with, and he'll have a longer, grey beard and grey hair. Or white, to look like whipped cream! Whatever suits him. I'll decide when I get there <3


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

Eh, new one every week for me basically


----------



## BayoDino (Oct 14, 2020)

Well no, because i pick my Characters based on my interests, personality and my good & bad side.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 14, 2020)

As someone who _has_ grown out of their fursona twice, I see it as you growing and changing as a person. 

I made my first fursona in 8th grade before I discovered I was transgender. She was a perky, young Cheetah who I felt at the time represented me. As I grew I stopped connecting with her, that's when Ryuoko became my main fursona. He was my fursona for probably 4 years? And he, in reality, represents me more when I was younger. An avid artist, anime lover, carefree teen/young adult. And now, as I've gotten older and gotten more serious I stopped connecting to him as much. He's still my online identity, and I still love him greatly. 

But I don't see there being harm done if you just wanna be you and connect with something that connects with you! That's why I made Sam, my crowjay, as someone who can be me. And if 5 years down the line, I don't feel a connection with Sam anymore, well, that'll be fine. It just means i'm changing as a person as everyone naturally does.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 14, 2020)

Not worried at all.

If I'd grow out of the character I'd essentially change lifestyle and interests completely and somewhat become another person, and in that case I probably wouldn't care and therefore no need to worry(I'd find it odd if I grew out of it any time soon however). The 'sona has grown with me over the years and has been an extension and comfort in and around the online setting I have spent time in, it's also the one and only character I have and use til this day. In some cases I feel like people don't fully grasp or share the bond or connection one has to their character and probably assume people take it just as lightly as them and what a fursona is. No offense to anyone who collect lots of characters and has multiple 'sonas, but one can probably imagine that all time people prance around getting all these different characters, using different kind of main fursonas for different things at the same time, you on the other side have someone else who sticks to that one character, same name, *all the time*, *everywhere*. Takes a bit of a different mindset and their experience is bound to be at least a bit different with said 'sona. Just so no one misunderstands me, If you have a big garden with all these different plants and flowers that you love, maybe some you like more, some you like less, but you enjoy all plants never the less and spend a good amount of hours taking care of them. Now imagine having just *one* plant that you spend the same time and care on instead that gets all your attention. Not only does it have a chance to grow into something bigger compared to if you'd only have a fraction of the time to spend on it, but you personally would end up building a closer bond since it's the only one you have to care for. This is why I don't think people quite see on the same level when it comes to their characters even though they may share a lot of love and care for their personas/fursonas.

The character I have is someone that visually online that is and represents me, not so much who I am trying to be as a person. Just like OP touched I cannot quite imagine how it would feel without the character or what kind of implications it would have on me as just a person outside of all this online interaction. In some sense the character has provided me confidence, comfort, excitement and in some weird way another reason to exist on this planet, and that is probably not even all.

I'd like to believe there's plenty of people sharing the same view and deep connection about that one character they have and use. *To me* It's not only a toy or discussion piece, it's not something there to kill some time or fit in with a group of people, it's a reason to exist and a thing that gets you up in the morning, and I swear I'm trying to not make it sound cheesy but it just ends up that way.


----------



## alphienya (Oct 14, 2020)

I am pretty afraid of losing my attachment to Alphie. However, I know it'd most like be due to people seeing his coloration and automatically thinking he's a girl. It's really frustrating, especially when you've told someone _multiple times_ that he's a guy and they just. Continue to forget. It's happened once when getting art of him and it's made me a tad wary of being offered certain types of art freebies.

Thankfully having a constellation dragon as a secondary sona helps. If I'm ever not feeling my candy boi, I can always switch over to my lovely derg for a bit. People don't really have the issues with forgetting his gender/pronouns compared to Alphie.


----------



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

Not really. I've had a lot of characters over the years, some made for creative endeavors and others as personal reflections. All of them still hold a place in my heart today, years after growing out of them as active pieces in art and media. Occasionally I'll pay homage to some of them in work that I write or commission, but most days they serve as a fond memory. I'm sure one day Faline will join them, or maybe I'll just grow out of the fandom entirely. Even so, she'll always be around in some way either as a guest character or as a decent memory. So no, I'm not afraid. Maybe a bit nostalgic and sad but...not afraid.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Already outgrown at least one.
Doesn't bother me any since I am also a constantly changing person.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

It's entirely possible, though most of my characters are nothing like me and playing them is always a fun challenge.


----------



## rknight (Oct 15, 2020)

No chance!
My fursona is a major part of my automotive business


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

I gatta be honest, if I outgrow Pascal then that might be a good thing for me haha.
Pascal represents a lot of who I want to be as a person, a confidence level I am working to achieve. The day I outgrow Pascal might just be the day I am ready to be fully open with people. 
If I get to that point and I find I haven't outgrown him then I'll see that as an added bonus. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 15, 2020)

For me, Mae the Beardie is a representation of everything I love about myself. Because of this, I don’t think I’ll ever grow out of her.

The ability to be humble, the unspoken kindness in her heart- her overwhelming passion to understand others, and hold them close. Regardless of the differences that stand between.

She is everything I want to share with the world, honestly. If only I had the ability to express these things without fear, like she does. It’s something I think about a lot, but I’ll never really let go of Mae because of that.


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 15, 2020)

I am not worried, because I know it to be a certainty. 

When I was young I had many characters that I moved through as I grew and experienced new things. Characters who spoke deeply to me at the time and still hold a special place in my heart, but who no longer encompass all that I am. No one stays the same forever, and no matter how much love and time I put into designing Harmina, it would be foolish to expect her to weather all of my personal growth on her own. I know that I will certainly try to avoid the inevitable- change her hair, give her a new style, rewrite the backstory and the lore- but in the end I will have always created something that is no longer my Harmina. And that is okay because her best parts will still live within me.


----------



## Manny (Oct 26, 2020)

I recently grew out of Manny. I'm now developing a new fursona. The species is australopithecus aferensis.


----------



## Loffi (Oct 26, 2020)

My OCs are a reflection of myself. My first one was Bam the Tanuki. Made when I was younger and a little more full of life. I Made Eeriee during a pretty dark time in my life. I was struggling with a lot of things. Eeriee is pretty much the sum of all my manic ups. I've been thinking about moving on to a new sona, but I'm not quite done with Eeriee yet. I already have the species for my next sona picked out. Just need to figure out who exactly they are.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

me, when it comes to the characters......I can admit, I am quite indecisive. A sona for me has been crafted from the likes of dreams, visions, real life, and more. I have been making sonas since I was eight, granted them not being the best. 

Real, canon sonas of mine started to go into effect around......13.....15 or so. I made sona good ones, like a species of a cat/fox hybrid that I made. Highly reminiscent of that of the likes of the Extalian race in Fairy Tale, but I've made adjustments. I do fear, however, of growing out of them. Every day....it's a new face. A new character. i simply can't make up my mind....

So, in turn, I stuck with felines, due to being  a cat at heart. Something is just so wondrous about landing on your feet all the time, being nimble to no end, and just cats in general. Granted, my experience with real life cats were.....painful, (claws, mind you), and it was really just a stray. Such a pompous little feline.....but no matter.

Overall, I'd say that I won't grow out of Sgt. Piru Greenfield, and hopefully all I would like to change is appearances and updates, albeit my only good way of telling of a character is by talking about them. I've never really been much of the artist, more of the story guy, the one who makes the plot, characters, rising conflict, peak, etc. I could never really draw.....but I prefer a way with words to describe, which is also the other part on why I change so much.

Characters for me are best explained with a good design, and a detailed backstory and barebone detail layouts, so on and so forth. I conclude this monotonous rant with one last thing.

Sgt. Piru has been with me for quite some time. A feline who represents my militaristic side, (specifically SAS), and can really show how a battle-hardened warrior with many skills, can even have a light, humorous side, with his fair share of dislikes and whatnot. Piru to me has been a significant counterpart, almost considered an alias. We've been through so much....it's like he'd minus well be a person in his own right. Both of our stories are portrayed through each life action we do....ever so constantly growing, learning, seeing new things....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, I somewhat have. Over the years, I found myself liking deer more than foxes, but I'm already Jamie. I couldn't really be anybody else now.


----------



## Kingman (Nov 3, 2020)

No, because, I am my fursona and my fursona is me. I can't grow out of something that is part of my soul.


----------



## luffy (Nov 3, 2020)

I've been in the fandom for 15 yrs and still haven't found or created something that I feel can represent myself orz


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

luffy said:


> I've been in the fandom for 15 yrs and still haven't found or created something that I feel can represent myself orz


You will eventually! All things come in time, even if that time may be something of an incredulous amount! I know that feeling of having no options even though you swim in the sea of it, and there can tend to be some...shortage of ideas, or lack thereof. Sooner or later, I have my hopes that you'll find who you are looking for, and it'll be the perfect fit of a sona for you!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 3, 2020)

No. 

He's a reflection of me and I already invested too much money and damned time into him so he better stay relevant.


----------



## Koli (Nov 4, 2020)

I've never really had a fursona, but always created characters and also always had a sort of a main character. I would never consider them me though, just my favourite OCs. And I've outgrown many of my old main OCs, they would be pushed back when I created new ones that would take their place, but they will always have a place in my memory since they helped me creating better and more interesting characters. And I'm sure I'll outgrow my current characters as well and I'm okay with that since I want to change and evolve.

I don't know if I'll ever create a fursona though. I don't think I could pick just one animal to base a character that is supposed to represent me, but maybe it will happen one day, for now I don't really feel the need for that, I just enjoy having my OCs.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 4, 2020)

I've technically had this O.C since I was 3 years old and now I'm a boomer.

I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

Sometimes I want to be a chad Bull or Ice Bear but I am a man of integrity, once a panda forever a panda.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 5, 2020)

Yep. I change my mind like a snake sheds its skin. Maybe I should make a snake character..

I'm confident that I'll change my fursona many times in the years to come. I had my fursona for about two weeks before getting a fully redesigned ref sheet of him. We'll see how long the redesign lasts.


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 6, 2020)

I don't know if that will happen, but if it does, I'm not worried about it. I've had many characters come and go in my life, why would Sabby be any different? It's just a natural part of growing up as an OC owner--your tastes change as you grow, and your taste in characters and character design change as you grow. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes i worry that in time i will grow separate from my fursona and so he will be in my past a sona i needed in the time when i couldnt really get bye in life without knowing he was there for me to fall back on . But i know he will always be there . He's not gonna leave me because I am him and he's me . We are both part of eachother . And yet we exist apart . If ever i need him in future he'll still be there waiting but when i eventually move on so it will be


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Nov 11, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> I don't know if that will happen, but if it does, I'm not worried about it. I've had many characters come and go in my life, why would Sabby be any different? It's just a natural part of growing up as an OC owner--your tastes change as you grow, and your taste in characters and character design change as you grow. It's not a big deal.



Its kinda like growing up and losing your imaginary best friend if you had one . I never but i treat my sona with the same attitude


----------



## MM13 (Nov 11, 2020)

Not really, I just keep adding new ones. It all depends on what I dream about.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Hell, I'm growing out of all of mine right now. I've been changing them and changing them to the point I have no real connection with them. I am in the middle of a crisis ahhhhh


----------

